
President Obama Comments on Ahmed's Clock - ndesaulniers
https://twitter.com/POTUS/status/644193755814342656
======
ColinWright
Watching the replies to that thread make me despair.

Be happier: never read the comments, avoid mainstream media.

------
jbob2000
I was wondering if he would make a comment about this. Part of me hoped he
would fly down to Texas and personally "pardon" Ahmed. That would've been the
ultimate slap in the face to the Irving police and the school.

------
MrZongle2
I don't care for Obama, but I agree with him on this.

Assuming that all the pertinent facts surrounding Ahmed's case have been made
public (and I have no reason at the moment to suspect they haven't), then the
kid was wronged and a white-hot spotlight of shame needs to be focused on the
school district and "educators" in question.

Bringing him to the White House is a good first step.

~~~
jqm
To the white house. Without the clock of course.

------
denzil_correa
Hillary Clinton has come out in support of Ahmed too.

[https://twitter.com/HillaryClinton/status/644167278196600832](https://twitter.com/HillaryClinton/status/644167278196600832)

> Assumptions and fear don't keep us safe—they hold us back. Ahmed, stay
> curious and keep building.

------
peacemaker
I love this but reading the responses is extremely sad and a worrying
indication about the future of this country.

